# Michael Torke (new thread)



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Michael Torke: "There was a lot of attention towards me [in my early years]. I'm in my 50s. I'm not quite one foot in the grave, but it does kind of feel like it's all over. I'm glad that the royalties will pay my bills and that I have enough new work, but boy, it sure seems like a different world we're living in."

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/michael-torke-life-after-the-ceremony-of-innocence/


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The Flavor of the Decade American Composer Syndrome has been around for quite sometime.

In the 60's it was people like Crumb, Husa, Erb etc

In the 70's it was people like Druckman, Rochberg, Corigliano, etc

In the 80's it was people like Schwantner, Rouse, Adams, Torke, etc

In the 90's it was people like Daugherty, Danieipour, Kernis, etc

In the 00's it was people like Theofanidas, Higdon, Auerbach etc.

In each instance, regardless of their true talent, they were hot commodities, garnering all kinds of awards, commissions, and performances by the big orchestras. Then they fall out of favor. Yes, they still work today off of some "lesser" commissions and they still get played just enough to maintain respect, but they fall off the publicity radar. It's just the way it is here in the good ol' USA


----------

